# Ei dosing and low light with co2



## strat100 (9 Mar 2011)

Ei dosing and low light with co2

i have a 4x2x2 that is going to be a low light with co2 and just cant get my head around how much to dose,i no i should set my stall out and go full, half or whatever but would like to know what other people would do


----------



## Tom (9 Mar 2011)

Are you going do dose dry powders? You could just dose normal EI levels, or maybe lower it a bit if you think it would be too excessive - have a look here for a calculator: http://www.jsctech.co.uk/theplantedtank/calculator.htm


----------



## strat100 (9 Mar 2011)

yep.i have all the dry powders and dont realy wont to go down the mixing it with 1 litre of water etc,dry will do.
I thought all the calculators worked on the principle of having high light,thats were my confusion comes from

regards


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Mar 2011)

Hello,
       You are well advised to simply use the dosing numbers either in the guides (or in the calculator) and to forget about lighting principles. The reason for this is primarily because what you may think is low light might actually be high light to the plant.

Even if you do have lower light it simply doesn't matter, because you may have low flow or poor distribution. There are so many factors that you can make more mistakes by trying to compensate for something that doesn't matter.

The EI dosing scheme is designed for you to NOT worry about whether you have this lighting or that lighting. Use the baseline numbers and observe the plants. It can easily turn out that you need to increase the values instead of to decreasing them because of factors that have nothing to do with lighting, so this should be the least of your concerns. These are all baseline number that can be adjusted after you observe the results.

Cheers,


----------



## plantbrain (10 Mar 2011)

This tank appears to have high light, but it's under 4x 54 w T5's and a distance of 100cm from the light to the sediment and the tank is 120cmx60cm x 60cm.









I was never quite happy with the tank's shape and went with a 45cm height and a 75cm depth.
Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

